

Mastering Modern Payments Using Stripe with Rails - falk
http://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments

======
danaw
Just signed up, sounds like a great idea. However, it would be nice to know
what your planning on charging for it.

Good sales page too, way to address problems that relate to the business
rather than focusing on technology.

Looking forward to reading it!

~~~
falk
I'm not the author, just stumbled upon the website while searching for a a
thorough tutorial on integrating Stripe and Rails. I agree that he should let
us know the pricing ahead of time.

~~~
zrail
Hi, author here. I updated the page with pricing information. Thanks for
posting!

